# Losing weight



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

*.............*

...............


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you averse to counting calories? It's the simplest way to go about it..you could lose that weight through the correct amount of calories and a simple 30 minute walk every day.

Also, takeeee yourrrr timeeee...small changes for the long term are much better than quick changes for the short term. It should take you 4 to 5 months to lose 30 pounds.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

twinklebelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I'm trying to become healthier and lose weight. My goal is to lose 25-30 pounds.
> 
> ...


I cannot motivate you. HOWEVER, when I exercise I observe the following:
- my mood is better
- I feel more apt to eat well too.
- I see visible weight loss in my face, tummy and wrists...and once when I went to get a flu shot after several months of resistance training, the nurse noticed my muscle tone (shot hurt less too, because of muscle tone)
- more energy (yeah cliche, but it's true)

Do it do it do it...and then motivate my depressed ***.  No, but you already got yourself started. Do it! *wink*


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Try this*

They had it on Dr. Oz, it is Pure Green Coffee Bean Extract, he did his own test with 2 random women from the audience and in 5 days of taking it 800mg twice a day for 5 days one lost 2 pounds and the heavier lady lost 6 pounds!!! I just bought it yesterday on line and am going to try it! They didnt change a thing! NO exercise and NO diet change! So I am willing to try it! I will let you know how it works but do a web search on it theres alot of info out there on it. Oh and he (dr.oz) said make sure it is PURE Green Coffee Bean Extract, nothing else in it!!! :b Good Luck!



twinklebelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I'm trying to become healthier and lose weight. My goal is to lose 25-30 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's some motivation: 

Imagine you 10-30 pounds lighter. You can wear clothes that didn't fit first! You can look hawter and the guys will melt away. Your self-esteem will just go through the roof!

You go girl!


----------



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, thanks so much for the motivation!  Today I actually walked on my treadmill for an hour and a half, and am planning to do that everyday, along with taking walks, yoga, and using Wii Fit.

Another thing motivating me is the fact that I need to complete my PE credit to graduate in June. About 100 more hours to go..hopefully I can gather up the motivation to work out everyday, for a few hours, until then.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I made an account at http://caloriecount.about.com (it's free). I put in all of my stats and it spit out a number of how many calories I should be eating every day. It helps me keep track of my daily calorie intake, how many calories I'm burning, how much water I drink, what vitamins I'm lacking, as well as other things. By simply eating healthier and becoming more active, I lost 55 pounds. :clap I would tape pictures of things I wanted on my mirror to keep myself motivated.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

what is your current height and weight?


----------



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

.


----------



## bn4now (Jan 5, 2012)

You said your are vegan?

I guess I don't see other vegetarians very much. I have been a lacto vegetarian since 1998. I did lose about twenty pounds. I am a guy, and I work a job that is kind of physically demanding. I'm just over six feet, now about 195 pounds. I was about 225 to 230 pounds years ago. And most of my relatives have been overweight. 

Maybe your answer might be in eating less or looking at food in a different way. And I don't think I have ever said anything like this to another vegetarian. Eat the food that you really need, not the food you may want. And being physically active is a part of it. It could be exercise, or a job, or whatever. 

Do SOMETHING and eventually you will see a balance, or something that does work.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going to join you in this. I am 155 right now, and am aiming to be 130 (really want to try for 120). I'm 5'11/6'. I have 25lbs to lose. WE CAN DO IT.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

itsjustin said:


> I'm going to join you in this. I am 155 right now, and am aiming to be 130 (really want to try for 120). I'm 5'11/6'. I have 25lbs to lose. WE CAN DO IT.


That's really thin, out of the healthy range I believe.


----------



## tedstein83 (May 1, 2012)

itsjustin said:


> I'm going to join you in this. I am 155 right now, and am aiming to be 130 (really want to try for 120). I'm 5'11/6'. I have 25lbs to lose. WE CAN DO IT.


5'11 and 155ibs is already pretty skinny. I'd say you need to GAIN 10 pounds. Why do you want to weigh 120?


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

itsjustin said:


> I'm going to join you in this. I am 155 right now, and am aiming to be 130 (really want to try for 120). I'm 5'11/6'. I have 25lbs to lose. WE CAN DO IT.


That's what's called anorexia........At almost 6 feet around 165 lbs is 'healthy'.

I'm 5 feet 5 and 130 lbs would suit me.

Don't get me wrong; people call skinny people anorexia all the time, but those are just people jealous of other people's fysiques. You however are heading to a dangerous road, because 130 lbs at 6 feet is UNHEALTHY!

Instead, why don't you do some weight lifting, gain 10 lbs, then start 'fat loss' NOT 'weight loss'. Then at around 160 lbs you will virtually have no fat on your body, only your hard rocking six pack.


----------



## odnx (May 29, 2011)

.


----------

